# Smithsonian Air and Space Museum - Washington DC



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 26, 2016)

A few weeks ago, the wife and I decided to fly to Washington DC for a lil weekend getaway. It has been over 10 years since the last time I was in DC, so obviously I had to go check out the Smithsonian Air and Space and the Steven Udvar-Hazy Center. I actually have visited both of them back in 2005 and 1998 prior to that, but there are now aircraft on display that were not on display the last times I was there (He 219, Do 335, Ho 229, etc.), so of course it was well worth it.

Here are some pics I took at the museum. My apologies for the quality of some of the pics. It is sort of difficult to good shots of some of the aircraft because of lighting and the way they are clumped together.

Anyhow, hope you enjoy...

First up:

*Dornier Do 335A-0 Pfeil*



























*








Arado At 234B-2 Blitz















*


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 26, 2016)

*Horten Ho 229*


----------



## T Bolt (Sep 26, 2016)

Great to see they have the Go 229 out of storage and on display!!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 26, 2016)

*Heinkel He 219A-2 Uhu*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 26, 2016)

*Focke Wulf Fw 190F-8*


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 26, 2016)

*Messerschmitt Me 163B-1a Komet*


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 26, 2016)

*Messerschmitt Bf 109G-6 Trop*


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 26, 2016)

*Junkers Ju 52/3m*


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 26, 2016)

*Supermarine Spitfire MK.VIIc*


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 26, 2016)

*Hawker Hurricane Mk.IIc*


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 26, 2016)

*Macchi C.202 Folgore*


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 26, 2016)

*North American P-51D Mustang*


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 26, 2016)

*Boeing F4B-4*


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 26, 2016)

*Douglas SBD-6 Dauntless*


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 26, 2016)

*FM-1 Wildcat*


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 26, 2016)

More to come tomorrow or Wed...

It's football time.


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 26, 2016)

Neat pics; both those places are terrific.


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 27, 2016)

Some amazing aircraft for sure. Some of your photos look like you snuck in after hours


----------



## Wurger (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 27, 2016)

Wildcat said:


> Some amazing aircraft for sure. Some of your photos look like you snuck in after hours



That was with a flash too.

The lighting is very poor. I noticed that at many museums though. Same with tge RAF museum.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 27, 2016)

Very nice. Both exhibit halls are well worth a visit and both require multiple days to do them justice. Thanks for sharing your photos.

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Sep 27, 2016)

Great pics Chris, thanks for posting.


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 27, 2016)

Awesome shots, Chris


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 27, 2016)

Lovely shots Chris!


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 28, 2016)

Bad lighting or not, some very nice shots, Alder

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 28, 2016)

*Bell XP-59A Airacomet*


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 28, 2016)

*Grumman F6F-3 Hellcat*


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 28, 2016)

*Lockheed P-38J Lightning*


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 28, 2016)

*Boeing B-29 Superfortress "Enola Gay"*


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 28, 2016)

*Vought OS2U-3 Kingfisher*


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 28, 2016)

*Sikorsy JRS-1*


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 28, 2016)

*Martin B-26B Marauder "Flak Bait"









*


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 28, 2016)

*Boeing P-26A Peashooter*


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 28, 2016)

*Republic P-47D Thunderbolt*


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 28, 2016)

More to come in the next few days...


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 28, 2016)

Great stuff Chris. On my bucket list, especially when (if) they ever get moving on the Ta152. Wonder why they haven't married the wings to the fuselage on the He219 yet. Seems the wings were finish painted a couple of years back.


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 29, 2016)

Sure looks like a great trip Adler. I have only been there once but didn't get to go through most of it due to timing issues.

Seeing the Do-335 next to the Ar-234 sure puts it in perspective how large of an aircraft it is. that is one of the planes that would have been cool to see fly, unless you were an allied pilot!!


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## Airframes (Sep 29, 2016)

Great stuff Chris, and that P-38 certainly looks authentically worn.
*IF* I ever get to the 'States, that's one place that'll be at the top of my 'Must see' list.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 29, 2016)

Airframes said:


> Great stuff Chris, and that P-38 certainly looks authentically worn.
> *IF* I ever get to the 'States, that's one place that'll be at the top of my 'Must see' list.



The P-38 and the Me 163 are both unrestored. They are display until restoration though.


----------



## parsifal (Sep 29, 2016)

fantastic.....


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 30, 2016)

Great shots Chris!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 2, 2016)

Yep, agreed, damn nice...


----------



## rochie (Oct 2, 2016)

Great pics Chris, agree with Tsrry, i would love to visit


----------



## Bernhart (Oct 2, 2016)

love that museum, my daughter really like the Emilia Earhart exhibit


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 4, 2016)

Thorlifter said:


> Seeing the Do-335 next to the Ar-234 sure puts it in perspective how large of an aircraft it is.



Yep, the one thing that surprised me was how small the Arado is. It's not very big. No wonder it was such a slippery thing.


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 5, 2016)

Great shots there Chris!!!


----------

